# A propos des 5 Go gratuit



## yateich (17 Août 2021)

Bonjour 

Question peut être bête , mais je me lance quand même 

Actuellement , j'utilise les 5 Go gratuit (avec iCloud) 
et ma question est que se passera t'il a la fin des 5 Go ? 

Merci


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
Tout est expliqué là : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201238


----------



## yateich (17 Août 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tout est expliqué là : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201238
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 235347


Merci pour la réponse 
Mais si je ne veux pas d'abonnement , je fait comment ?


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Août 2021)

yateich a dit:


> Mais si je ne veux pas d'abonnement , je fait comment ?


Ben rien, va falloir gérer tes 5Go gratuits !


----------



## mokuchley (17 Août 2021)

la gratuité dans le monde du commerce n'a qu'un seul but ; vous ameçonner !!!


----------



## Locke (17 Août 2021)

yateich a dit:


> Mais si je ne veux pas d'abonnement , je fait comment ?


Ton compte actuel restera avec 5 Go tant que tu ne dépasseras pas cette capacité. Ou tu te contentes de cette capacité en la gérant sans la dépasser, ou tu prends un abonnement et/ou tu te trouves un autre cloud avec des prix plus attractifs.


----------



## yateich (17 Août 2021)

Sur iPhone 7 , y'a t'il un moyen de désactiver les sauvegarde iCloud (avant la fin des 5 Go)


----------



## mokuchley (17 Août 2021)

on a l'impression que vous avez peur qu'apple vous abonne d'office, une fois les 5Go passé, au statut superieure
non ?

sinon pour desactiver les sauvegarde icloud ; =>reglages =>icone et nom du telephone ( le tout premier encadré) =>icloud => descender jusqu'a trouver sauvegarde 

....si vous êtes bien sur IOS 14


----------



## yateich (17 Août 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> on a l'impression que vous avez peur qu'apple vous abonne d'office, une fois les 5Go passé, au statut superieure
> non ?
> 
> sinon pour desactiver les sauvegarde icloud ; =>reglages =>icone et nom du telephone ( le tout premier encadré) =>icloud => descender jusqu'a trouver sauvegarde
> ...


Pourriez vous mettre une photo
Merci


----------



## mokuchley (17 Août 2021)

je ne peux pas car j'ai mes données personnel dessus

vous savez aller dans reglages ; une fois entrer vous cliquez sur le tout premier cadre (en dessous de "recherche"

une fois entree; vous trouver "icloud





alors vous decendez presque jusqu'en bas pour trouver "sauvegarde icloud;


----------



## Locke (17 Août 2021)

yateich a dit:


> Pourriez vous mettre une photo
> Merci


Ah bon, tu ne recherches pas les informations officielles chez Apple ? Comme celle-ci... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204247


----------



## yateich (18 Août 2021)

Bonjour
J'ai désactiver la sauvegarde avec la méthode de mokuchley .

Quelle est la difference avec celle d'Apple ?


----------



## mokuchley (18 Août 2021)

la mienne est expeditive

apple te permet de rester avec tes 5Go, mais te guide pour faire un peu le menage dans ton icloud

reflechit ; s'il n'y a pas des choses que tu peux supprimer, et les envoyé sur un DDE ; ainsi tu conserve ton icloud et tu ne depassera pas les 5 Go

l'apple support fournit par locke est très explicite; et je suis même étonné qu'il nous dise comment garder nos 5 Go en faisant le tri

donc lit et relit / reflechit en interaction avec la lecture de l'apple support

...et si tu bloque, pose tes questions sur le forum

ta première question de ton 1er post est expliqué dans le support apple


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
Si tu passes à 50Go pour 0,99€ par mois c'est quand même pas exagéré


----------



## mokuchley (18 Août 2021)

moi, je fulmine contre l'idee des abonnements ; je sais aujourd'hui ce qu'il y a sur mon compte banquaire, mais je ne sais pas se qu'il en adviendra dans 6 mois

toutes les sociétés commerciales ont bien compris leur avantage, en passant a l'abonnement

alors, oui, 1 euros/mois c'est rien , mais 50 Go c'est pas grand chose non plus

je n'en ai pas fait l'experience , mais avant de payer, on peux aller vois ailleurs les Go gratuit sur le nuage


----------



## yateich (18 Août 2021)

Alors , la méthode d'apple est mieux conseillée


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Août 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> on peux aller vois ailleurs les Go gratuit sur le nuage


Je n'ai pas d'abonnement, je n'en ai pas besoin


----------



## mokuchley (18 Août 2021)

oui, elle est très explicite...juste en l'ayant zieuté en diagonale...elle t'offre la solution a ton problème


----------



## yateich (18 Août 2021)

C'est a dire ?


----------



## mokuchley (18 Août 2021)

Libération d’espace dans iCloud​Si vous manquez d’espace de stockage iCloud, les données de votre appareil cesseront d’être sauvegardées sur iCloud, les nouvelles photos et vidéos ne seront pas chargées dans votre photothèque iCloud, et iCloud Drive, les autres apps iCloud et les SMS ne seront plus mis à jour sur l’ensemble de vos appareils. Vous ne pourrez pas non plus envoyer ou recevoir des e-mails avec votre adresse e-mail iCloud.
Vous pouvez libérer de l’espace de stockage dans iCloud en supprimant du contenu que vous n’utilisez pas :

Gestion de votre sauvegarde iCloud
Réduction de la taille de votre photothèque iCloud
Suppression de dossiers ou de fichiers dans iCloud Drive
Suppression de SMS et de pièces jointes dans Messages
Suppression de messages et gestion de Mail
Suppression de mémos vocaux
Avant de supprimer quoi que ce soit, vous pouvez archiver ou copier les données que vous stockez sur iCloud.


Que comprennez vous de ce texte ?


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Août 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> Que comprennez vous de ce texte ?


Que c'est très explicite


----------



## ericse (18 Août 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> toutes les sociétés commerciales ont bien compris leur avantage, en passant a l'abonnement
> alors, oui, 1 euros/mois c'est rien , mais 50 Go c'est pas grand chose non plus


64 Go sur un iPhone coutent 50€, tandis que 50 Go sur iCloud coutent 12€ par an, je trouve ça très correct et pas abusif du tout.


----------



## Gwen (18 Août 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> Que comprennez vous de ce texte ?


Qu'Apple est clair et ne pousse pas à la consommation. Soit tu gères ton espace de stockage et dans ce cas, 5Go, c'est suffisant. Soit tu enregistre tout sur iCloud et ne trie jamais tes mails et dans ce cas, il y a un moment ou ça ne fonctionnera plus très bien et surtout ça ne sera plus synchronisé entre tes appareils.


----------

